# Training partner for weekdays and weekends



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

wanted. Looking someone to train down in the southbay I live in san ysidro, I can train after school 12:30pm everyday and weekends. 

I'm talking 20-100 mile rides, riding all over up to east county somewhere and back..

I'm just trying from having to drive to ride, that takes time is all about training. 
thanks

ed


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Moab. When I don't have a chance to ride with someone, I just grab the trolley to Santa Fe station and take the coaster to Carlsbad or Oceanside and ride down. There are a bunch of different routes you can take back and cyclists to meet along the way. 

I usually sneak onto the trolley, the transit cops are usually busy with homeless guys and cholos they don't look twice at a dude in lycra, then the Coaster is $5-8 depending on how far you go. Even if you do pay for the trolley you are still only out $10 max. Kinda like my own private Amtrak century.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thats a good idea, I go to the swamis ride*

once or twice per month. But I usually ride alone everyday, only hardcore people ride a lot everyday, mostly racers and loones hehehe:thumbsup:


----------



## solofowaffles (Oct 14, 2008)

I live in oceanside and would like to ride with someone one day.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*check these guys, they're in Bonita*

http://www.mtccsd.com/rides.html


----------

